# How long does the Breitling Warranty last fro



## cardiac (Sep 17, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance. Is it a lifetime International Warranty?

Cheers


----------



## trueblue40 (Sep 25, 2007)

cardiac said:


> Pardon my ignorance. Is it a lifetime International Warranty?
> 
> Cheers


I wish! It's 2 earth years from date of purchase.

Nick.


----------



## cardiac (Sep 17, 2008)

trueblue40 said:


> I wish! It's 2 earth years from date of purchase.
> 
> Nick.


Really..!
That seems mean. How likely are problems in the 1st 2 years?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: Very likely. Mean, :-d.


cardiac said:


> Really..!
> That seems mean. How likely are problems in the 1st 2 years?


----------



## EJC (Feb 13, 2006)

Watchbreath said:


> :think: Very likely. Mean, :-d.


The 2 yr warranty seems reasonable.
Especially if the suggestion is to have it serviced at 4yr.
BTW, after servicing you have a 1yr warranty.

We would all like to see our watches work perfectly out of the box, but stuff happens.
If the watch was OK for the 1st 2 yrs Breitling has done its' part in providing you with a solid dependable piece. If something goes wrong in tht period you'e covered. And I'm sure some of the stuff they have to service in the 1st 2yrs isuser caused, not just manufacturing problems.

Every Brueitling I've had has done well with the warranty. Some had to go back more thatn once but in the end all worked fine including the CWSLE they had to put a new movement in.


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

my 42year old navitimer is under warranty for 7 months more
thats result of service recently

try that on a Volvo at same age

EJC my CWS was in for a hot-fix the date wheels was changed 3 years after my purchase as malfunction and they did a free service at that time

then in -07 i send it for annual service they returned it only polished as a service not was required guess what they changed the box!!
the hinge was broken in the old box all at a very low price watch and box

OK i am serious costumer but things like this make me buy more

regards jojo


----------



## EJC (Feb 13, 2006)

*JoJo, you're not going o like this one*



jojo said:


> my 42year old navitimer is under warranty for 7 months more
> thats result of service recently
> 
> try that on a Volvo at same age
> ...


What wer you saying about 40 yr old Volvos.
Here's my '68 1800s. It's an old photo, I should take a couple of new ones.
I recently changed the tires and wheels


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

EJC 
you are a true gentleman 

like Roger More in the saint (same taste for elegance)

regards Jonas


----------



## Stefan Tapp (May 26, 2007)

Not sure about the rest of the world, but in the UK the Sale Of Goods Act will potentially cover an item for 6 years (5 in Scotland). Here is an extract.................

_The Sale of Goods Act 1979 (as amended) says that goods should be as follows:
Of satisfactory quality.
This means the goods must meet the standards that any reasonable person would expect, taking into account the description, the price and all other relevant information. In some circumstances, the retailer may be liable for any statement made by the manufacturer about the goods.

Satisfactory quality includes the appearance and finish of the goods, their safety and durability and whether they are free from defects (including minor faults)
Fit for the purpose
that goods of this type are generally sold. They must also be fit for any specific or particular purpose made known to the seller at the time of the agreement._

Stef


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-d Resonable, that leaves out most of the public and WIS.


Stefan Tapp said:


> Not sure about the rest of the world, but in the UK the Sale Of Goods Act will potentially cover an item for 6 years (5 in Scotland). Here is an extract.................
> 
> _The Sale of Goods Act 1979 (as amended) says that goods should be as follows:_
> _Of satisfactory quality._
> ...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

trueblue40 said:


> I wish! It's 2 earth years from date of purchase.
> 
> Nick.


"earth years", LOL :-d


----------



## Stropped (Dec 1, 2009)

cardiac said:


> Really..!
> That seems mean. How likely are problems in the 1st 2 years?


Well, how bout in the first 2.25 years. My Brightling was just out of the 2 year warranty window by 3 months and it stopped completely. The dealer that I took it to said they would send it in and they may still choose to repair it under the warranty. Turns out they choose not. Repairs are going to be 1/4 the cost of the watch... NOT happy.


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Stropped. I know it won't be of any comfort but I've had 4 Breitlings, all have been perfect.
And by all accounts, Breitlings in general seem to be bullet proof.
Hope you aren't put off the brand. They are one of the best (if not THE best).
Brgds,
Capt


----------



## scipi (Jul 15, 2009)

Dont know about bullet proof. I have 12 watches, two of which are Breitling's and both bought in the last 10 days. The Colt II stopped working on sunday, took it to the Breitling service center today, they took a look at it (I watched the tech take it apart in front of me), cannot repair it so its off to Switzerland. When will it be returned to me ? February if I am lucky !! Never had problems with my other watches but guess Ive been unlucky with Breitling. Technicaly (and the Breitling tech concurs), is Doxa for quality. Unfortunalty Doxa's including the Sharkhunter I have, look like 1960's relics.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

scipi said:


> Dont know about bullet proof. I have 12 watches, two of which are Breitling's and both bought in the last 10 days. The Colt II stopped working on sunday, took it to the Breitling service center today, they took a look at it (I watched the tech take it apart in front of me), cannot repair it so its off to Switzerland. When will it be returned to me ? February if I am lucky !! Never had problems with my other watches but guess Ive been unlucky with Breitling. Technicaly (and the Breitling tech concurs), is Doxa for quality. Unfortunalty Doxa's including the Sharkhunter I have, look like 1960's relics.


They probably told you February just to prepare you for the worst. I recently took a B to may AD for warranty work on Nov. 02, and picked it up completed Nov. 17.


----------

